# Gas to Diesel swap



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It'd be far more cost effective to just buy a Cruze Diesel. The trans is different, as are the axles, the hubs, all the emissions, the cluster, among plenty of other things.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Not to mention trying to make all the computer systems happy (keeping the BCM happy with the ECM). You'd either have to swap out every thing in the car or come up with some kind of Frankenstein. Not to mention what the resale value would be. You could buy a whole lot of gas for the amount of money it would take you to even attempt it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Pretty much everything under the car in the Cruze diesel is different. If it was a project you wanted to undertake just for the challenge, I think you'd be better off to start with a Buick Verano. They are much closer to the Cruze diesel than the gas Cruze is. 

From a purely cost-effective perspective - it's a bad idea. For the challenge alone, and money no object, it would be interesting.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

I've thought it maybe fun to stick one of 2.0 TD's in a S10. But, I quickly come back to reality....


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd love to throw one in my Cavalier. Considering it'd weigh 2900 lbs tops with the engine, could make for a pretty substantial fuel economy machine.


----------



## Murdercruze (Jul 10, 2015)

my thought is to buy a write off Cruze diesel and swap everything over. so if i could find a diesel wreck for the right price i may take on the challenge. where i work i have access to any tuning i may need to work with the ECM, BCM, shutting off any unnecessary emmisions etc, also depinning and repinning the ecu etc would be fun for me i oddly enjoy that stuff.

i purchased this car because i heard so many people saying how awesome the mileage was but when your averaging like 8-9L/100km sometimes as high as 9.5-10 in winter on a vehicle that gets driven 80% highway(i work outside the city) and GM claims like 5.6/highway 7.2/city its pretty upsetting. so i'm stuck with payments on this car for another few years and i figure if i can do something to get better mileage i might as well look into it cause taking a big hit getting rid of the car is out of the equation. I've taken the car to the dealership a few times now and they say its impossible that my car is getting the mileage i claim but i document my fuel fillups all the time.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Should work. But if you're doing it just for mileage I'd say don't waste your time.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Good luck. There are so much electronics on these new vehicles, especially the diesels, I can almost guarantee you would never get the bugs worked out, and if you do, you will have soared past the cost of just buying a diesel cruze.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

If you wanted you cold wire up the ecm from an LML to talk over the Cruze's network. Gas or diesel.


It would start.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Murdercruze said:


> my thought is to buy a write off Cruze diesel and swap everything over. so if i could find a diesel wreck for the right price i may take on the challenge. where i work i have access to any tuning i may need to work with the ECM, BCM, shutting off any unnecessary emmisions etc, also depinning and repinning the ecu etc would be fun for me i oddly enjoy that stuff.
> 
> i purchased this car because i heard so many people saying how awesome the mileage was but when your averaging like 8-9L/100km sometimes as high as 9.5-10 in winter on a vehicle that gets driven 80% highway(i work outside the city) and GM claims like 5.6/highway 7.2/city its pretty upsetting. so i'm stuck with payments on this car for another few years and i figure if i can do something to get better mileage i might as well look into it cause taking a big hit getting rid of the car is out of the equation. I've taken the car to the dealership a few times now and they say its impossible that my car is getting the mileage i claim but i document my fuel fillups all the time.


Even if your Cruze gets horrible economy at current fuel prices, there would be like a 20 year pay back period. Those of us with the diesel and no problems love them, the gremelins of trying to do what you want would be off the charts. I would agree with others, if you don't like the gas Cruze dump it and get a diesel Cruze, that's what I did.

I had a Cruze eco manual and it got very close to the same economy of my current diesel. If you want better economy, converting your gas Cruze to a eco manual would get better fuel economy but would still be easier to just trade for one, those don't hold value all that well and I think could be found for not a lot of cash.

On the diesel side, I don't know how you would convert gas to diesel, the trunk is different inside to accommodate def. I can't imagine trying to get that job done and be emission legal. Good luck.


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

Emission legal? What are you, a cop? LOL


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

While the idea of the swap is way cool, it's not really cost effective at all. You'd be better off trying to find out why your Cruze is getting such piss poor mileage. It could be something as simple as a slight driver technique modification.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Chevy can barely get it right from the factory and you want to do a swap? I know I'm being a bit harsh, but I would never even consider it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

MOTO13 said:


> Chevy can barely get it right from the factory and you want to do a swap? I know I'm being a bit harsh, but I would never even consider it.


If you're going to swap it, there is no way I'd want to swap over the emissions **** with it.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Yeah Im sure if someone actually ever did this swap, it would definitely be deleted at the same time. No one is going to put in the time to do this kind of swap, and then spend even more time trying to get the emissions crap to "work"


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Murdercruze said:


> i purchased this car because i heard so many people saying how awesome the mileage was but when your averaging like 8-9L/100km sometimes as high as 9.5-10 in winter on a vehicle that gets driven 80% highway(i work outside the city) and GM claims like 5.6/highway 7.2/city its pretty upsetting.


I think you're better off trying to figure out why you're getting the mileage you are. Without knowing the cause, there's always a risk that if you did the diesel conversion, you'd find you still wouldn't be getting the expected mileage.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Drive the speed limit and ease into the throttle when you accelerate drive slow every where guaranteed you will save a lot of fuel.
I used to work with someone that used to use more than twice the fuel than rated and guess what ya they drove very fast.

I met a Nurse that complained about how much fuel she was using, near the end of the conversation she said she would drive at 50% - 60% over the posted limit I laughed. I told her to drive the Bloody speed limit to save massive amounts of fuel and accelerate slowly.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Murdercruze said:


> my thought is to buy a write off Cruze diesel and swap everything over. so if i could find a diesel wreck for the right price i may take on the challenge. where i work i have access to any tuning i may need to work with the ECM, BCM, shutting off any unnecessary emmisions etc, also depinning and repinning the ecu etc would be fun for me i oddly enjoy that stuff.
> 
> i purchased this car because i heard so many people saying how awesome the mileage was but when your averaging like 8-9L/100km sometimes as high as 9.5-10 in winter on a vehicle that gets driven 80% highway(i work outside the city) and GM claims like 5.6/highway 7.2/city its pretty upsetting. so i'm stuck with payments on this car for another few years and i figure if i can do something to get better mileage i might as well look into it cause taking a big hit getting rid of the car is out of the equation. I've taken the car to the dealership a few times now and they say its impossible that my car is getting the mileage i claim but i document my fuel fillups all the time.


The best would be to get an all new 2017 Cruze diesel if your goal is fuel economy and just trade in yours.

I know you have a 2015, so you still probably owe money on it, but the loss of money would be less then trying to swap.


----------

